# Windows 10 won't install



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm trying to upgrade my HP laptop, Windows 7 OS to Windows 10. The exe file pops up, I hit "run", I get nothing, zero, zip.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I'm trying to upgrade my HP laptop, Windows 7 OS to Windows 10.


What's the model name and complete model number of your HP laptop?
What's the exact part/product number(P/N) on it?


> The exe file pops up, I hit "run", I get nothing, zero, zip.


How exactly are you trying to upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10?
What executable file are you referring to?

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

HP Pavillion dv6 Notebook PC

Product number is LW268UA#ABA

I don't have the Model #.


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

EXE file is GETWindows10-WebDefault_ATTR.EXE from Microsoft.com.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> HP Pavillion dv6 Notebook PC
> 
> Product number is LW268UA#ABA
> 
> I don't have the Model #


You have a *HP Pavilion dv6-6108us Entertainment Notebook PC* which originally came with Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64-bit.
Its support site does not have any downloadable drivers for Windows 10, so you're at the mercy of Windows 10 to provide drivers for its devices.


> EXE file is GETWindows10-WebDefault_ATTR.EXE from Microsoft.com.


You're referring to the *GetWindows10-Web_Default_Attr.exe* file which a lot of people using it are having trouble with.
Please provide the website link that you downloaded it from.
This site is the only legitimate location to download and create a bootable Windows 7 DVD or US thumb drive with Microsoft's media creation tool.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

*This is the website I downloaded it from https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/, scrolled down to Windows 10 upgrade. Click on upgrade, that file pops up.

Will I have a problem with downloading it from the site you provided because of those drivers? It's also Microsoft, I see. *


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

This is where you got the Windows 10 upgrade from?
https://www.microsoft.com/EN-US/windows/windows-10-upgrade

When you click on the "upgrade Now" button, a 7.28 MB-size* GetWindows10-Web_Default_Attr.exe *file appears for downloading.
I have no idea if this is a legitimate file because I've never seen Microsoft offer the upgrade to be installed in this manner.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, that is the one. How could it not be legitimate? It's Microsoft. I haven't haven't downloaded anything yet. 

Should I just use the link you posted to be legitimate?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just because a site has "Microsoft" in its logo and address doesn't mean it's legitimate.
I did a search on that file name and discovered a lot of people have had trouble installing Windows 10 in that manner.
The link that I submitted in post #5 is the only legitimate site that I'm aware of.
I've asked someone to intervene and to advise if that site is legitimate.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's definitely a valid link for the US download. Frank, your link is for the Great Britain download. I don't know if that makes any difference or if the name of the file is different but the one the poster linked to is the legitimate Windows 10 upgrade app that guides them through the process.


----------



## nascarjrfan (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you for your info and advice, both of you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, K.

I changed *gb* to *us* in the URL and then saved the correct site in my favorites list.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome Frank.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

nascarjrfan said:


> Thank you for your info and advice, both of you.


You're welcome too.


----------

